# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  End of the day for Masters

## Uncle Bob

That's a bugger. Masters Hardware to close down 
I never brought anything from there as the closest branch is 30 Km away where Bunnings is 5Km away.
Now watch the prices rise and the service fall at the green shed  :Frown:

----------


## johnc

They aren't quite gone yet, the stores will only close if there is no buyer and they liquidate and payout the leases on the stores which would be very expensive. All the same at best some stores will close anyway and they did carry some better quality lines than the green shed, no doubt Bunning's will be happy to see the announcement.

----------


## OBBob

Wow ... that's as well planned as the Opel entry into the Australian Market! My local Masters has only just completed a months long renovation of a store that was only a few years old.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

No surprises there. 
Masters up here has only been open for a year or so... I think.
We used to have one Bunnings store, then there was talk of that one moving to a new site which didn't happen.
Instead they built a second store at the other end of town and the old one stayed where it was. 
Masters started building on the other proposed site and not long after......what pops up right across the road....? 
Yep, a big green shed.     :Rolleyes:

----------


## Gaza

Wonder what will happen to home hardware and hudsons now

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hudsons?

----------


## phild01

> Hudsons?

  "udson's with a 'H'" for those who remember :Wink:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Wonder what will happen to home hardware and hudsons now

  I've not read the announcement to the ASX but I'd imagine that Woolies is treating that part of their business very differently. 
First, Dick Smith and now Masters...perhaps Woolies should stick with what they know?!

----------


## phild01

I wouldn't consider Dick Smith and Masters the same thing.  DS was all to do with slight of hand, Masters were just oblivious!

----------


## Bros

Dick Smith hasn't been part of Woolies for years. As for getting a buyer that would be hopeless as whoever bought it would be up against Bunnings and Woolies with their deep pockets failed.
I have only been to one Masters on the Gold Coast and it to hide to lack of stock it had wide aisles where Bunnings was narrow.
Shame it had to happen as Bunnings has destroyed all the competition now they have it all to themselves.

----------


## phild01

> Dick Smith hasn't been part of Woolies for years.

  Know that, was just a comment on what SBD said.  DS owners managed to contrive an inflated share value and took shareholders for a ride.

----------


## InsaneAsylum

Last time I shopped at Dick Smith, I bought electronic components. They haven't stocked that stuff for a long long time.

----------


## Bros

> DS owners managed to contrive an inflated share value and took shareholders for a ride.

  Big time, that were laughing all the way to the bank.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

So did anyone here shop at Masters.....much.....at all....?  
I think I bought a bag of GP there once

----------


## davegol

I have a masters right near where I work, so I stroll down there often at lunch time, and only very occasionally buy something. 
My view is:  *
The staff sucks*. When Bunnings started, they used to hire retired tradies - that was their trump card. Those guys knew how to fix every problem, were happy to chat, and really built the place. Now Bunnings hire 16 year olds who don't know much, but I've noticed from my local bunnings that they're changing back to tradies - a good thing.  *The range sucks*. Bunnings philosophy is to sell 3 of EVERYTHING - a cheap crappy one designed to break and get you back into the store, a medium priced every-day one, and an expensive one only tradies will buy. 
Masters philosophy seems to be to sell 1 of some things. And their selection of things to sell is head scratching. They'll have  the full range of one item, and none of another. It's almost like shopping at Apple. If your problem fits exactly with their solution they will sell you something. Bunnings have a whatsit or a doobie for every problem.
The other thing is that they haven't decided if they are a hardware store competing with bunnings or a homewares store competing with Kmart/Harvey Norman/Freedom/Ikea. They seem to be stuck in no-mans land in the middle, and therefore couldn't forge an identity.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeh it sucks when you go to any store, ask someone a question about an item and all they do is read the back of the packaging and say...umm....dunno

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Anyway it's does kinda suck, even though I never went there, but it would have been good to see someone make Bunnings sweat a bit. 
Can't see that ever happening though.  
They'll keep putting the little guy out of business as people want convenience, everything under one roof, balloons for the kids and disgusting hotdogs on the way out   :Rolleyes:

----------


## Uncle Bob

The one in Canberra is at the airport, with the closest house like 12 minutes away by car. Not really the place you can duck down to get that howsyoumewhatsit that you urgently need.
I'm not sure WTH they were thinking when they located it there. I've never brought anything there but did once go for a sticky beak. I was impressed how clean the store was, unlike Bunnings. But that's to be expected with a brand new store.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> The one is Canberra is at the airport,

  Haha I've been to that one.
Thought it was an odd place to put it as well....    :Unsure:

----------


## Bros

> I was impressed how clean the store was, unlike Bunnings.

  That was part of Bunnings strategy to look busy as it attracts more customers.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Define "clean"

----------


## Bros

> *
> The staff sucks*. When Bunnings started, they used to hire retired tradies - that was their trump card. Those guys knew how to fix every problem, were happy to chat, and really built the place. Now Bunnings hire 16 year olds who don't know much, but I've noticed from my local bunnings that they're changing back to tradies - a good thing.

  Not the Bunnings where I live as the blokes are pretty old and the women are not spring chickens either. I was talking to one of the door minders and he told me he was 67 likes working at Bunnings and has to as he has a 9 yre old son.

----------


## phild01

Visited the new Batemans Bay Bunnings store, if only it was my local store  (no intention of moving though).

----------


## Bros

A good read here. Masters: Five reasons Woolworths is pulling the plug on struggling hardware chain - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation) 
I can't believe the parking demands of their employees.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Visited the new Batemans Bay Bunnings store, if only it was my local store  (no intention of moving though).

  Yep, that's a nice store. I couldn't believe they had a polished concrete floor.

----------


## phild01

> Yep, that's a nice store. I couldn't believe they had a polished concrete floor.

  ..yeah, beautiful floor .....was  told it cost $95m2 to do it!

----------


## Marc

Woolies/masters, thought they could bully Bunnings/Wesfarmers like they bully the farmers and the corner stores. They failed miserably, damaged their own woolies stores in the process and learned nothing since they keep the same rigid top down policy.
Too bad for the consumer who was hoping for a competitor to keep Bunnings prices at bay. 
The only hope now is a coalition of home hardware Mitre 10 and someone else. 
Let's wait and see but do not hold your breath.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hmmmm pretty sure both the Bunnings stores here have polished concrete floors too

----------


## Cecile

We went into Masters once, and had to drive from Geelong to Hoppers to get there, over half an hour.  The store was nearly empty, a weekday, and not lunch time.  We wanted to discuss kitchen cabinets and pricing.  "Oh, you'll have to make an appointment to talk to a designer."  Ummmmmm...I don't need a freaking designer, I want a price for my design, using your cabinets. 
Needless to say we walked out, never saw anyone, never got a price, and bought an IKEA kitchen.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> We went into Masters once, and had to drive from Geelong to Hoppers to get there, over half an hour.  The store was nearly empty, a weekday, and not lunch time.  We wanted to discuss kitchen cabinets and pricing.  "Oh, you'll have to make an appointment to talk to a designer."  Ummmmmm...I don't need a freaking designer, I want a price for my design, using your cabinets. 
> Needless to say we walked out, never saw anyone, never got a price, and bought an IKEA kitchen.

  Gawd 
That's no way to run a store/business   :Unsure:

----------


## Wallym

Good ridance I say !! 
I've been an occasional browser to one of their stores as I used to pass by from time to time whilst working in the area.
I haven't been overly impressed with either the brands they carry or the range that's stocked. But they seemed okay 
But the first time I went to spend some serious dollars there I was jerked around by their website before I got there, and by their staff after I got there.
Needless to say I spent my money in the big green shed across town. 
Masters... I wouldn't piss on the walls of that place !!

----------


## johnc

They have made it quite clear that partnering with Lowes didn't produce the benefits they expected, mainly pushing stock in the wrong season more than likely it was the wrong people in management. It doesn't do the country any good to see a business fail and to see the end of Dick Smith last week and the chop for Masters this week isn't good for consumer confidence or employment. I hope there is a buyer and they actually get the business going. Metcash have Mitre 10 and of course Wesfarmers have Bunnings. Woolworths probably failed because they couldn't work out how to run a store and had hoped Bunnings would become distracted with a loss of market share, it is possible there are to many players in the market but the biggest risk is a loss of competition and if that happens the remaining players aren't as keen on watching price and we can all expect to pay more for hardware with less choice.

----------


## METRIX

It's a shame, I would have liked to see them give some real competition to Bunnings. 
As much as everyone will have an opinion why they closed, it's fairly obvious, they simply had no stores easily accessible by the tradies or general public.
I know of one store remotely close to me in Rouse Hill, which is approx 27km away, that's unacceptable, as I have 7 bunnings to choose from 3.0km, 11km, 14km, 15km, 16km, 19km, and another at 19km. 
Another reason is, why did they bother to sell whitegoods, this is the domain of online sellers, I don't know anyone who goes out to a retail store to actually buy a white-good, they may go to look at them, then go home and find the cheapest online seller.
I did visit one of their stores, and found the stuff they stocked much better than Bunings, sure there may have only been 10 of something compared to Bunnings 40 of the same product but the quality of the product was better. 
Lets watch Bunnings already high prices go even higher in NSW, as there is now NO competition for them.

----------


## METRIX

> Good ridance I say !!

  I disagree, I don't like to see any business fail, especially one who is providing many thousands of Aussies employment.

----------


## phild01

Disagree that whitegoods are an online purchase preference.  No way would I buy something as important as this without touching and seeing in person.  It's not fair to visit a store as the showcase and then buy online.  But not the sort of thing Masters needed to be involved with.  They should have built their stores of similar size to Bunnings and allowed for later expansion.  That they are somewhat inaccessible and not as prominent was a bad business decision too.

----------


## Marc

Business closure is bad for everyone. In this case clearly the result of management incompetence and arrogance. A roll out of lesser stores with an aim to learn and not to kill would have been a much more positive approach. 
The worst part is that they are not learning nor changing anything and continue the same mistakes. may be they blame the bad bunnings?

----------


## OBBob

We must've been lucky but the Masters that was (is) near us is great in every sense of the term except a lack of hardcore trade stock. It's quiet (no customers I guess), clean, really cool (think they drover Bunnings to install better aircon), an excess of friendly helpful staff who knew the store. Good range of home things ... but if you were a tradesman (or doing real renovation work) they just didn't quite have as much as Bunnings. For example there's a plumbing section ... but it's pretty limited ... whereas a plumber could get most of what they need for a usual job at Bunnings.  
The other thing Masters have that Bunnings still haven't achieved is a pretty good, store based online stock system. You can see what they have and if it's available at your local store.  
It's a shame from the competition perspective. Perhaps they will be bought. One of the big American chains would give it a pretty good crack if they had the gumption to invest down here.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well if the Swedes or Germans buy it they could rename it Mästers.....

----------


## OBBob

> Well if the Swedes or Germans buy it they could rename it Mästers.....

  
... and it's that sort of input that makes this place so valuable. I'm surprised they haven't poached one of us to shake up their management!!  :Smilie:

----------


## commodorenut

The car parking policy (rear to kerb) has been utilised in a couple of places where I have worked in the past, and it's done so for safety.  
At the start of the day, people roll in over the course of 1/2 hour to an hour, and have little congestion to worry about - giving them plenty of time to reverse into a parking spot.
But when the horn blows at knock-off, they're all racing out the door - and then it's much safer to leave a parking spot in a forward direction when there's human & traffic congestion in a car park. 
So reading into that (meself) all I see is staff want to do a runner as soon as it's knock-off, and management acknowledge the fact!  
I reckon I've been into my local one (10km away) maybe 1/2 dozen times over 2-3 years.  I've bought a fair few things there.   A Weber BBQ on a super-sale (so I totally understand the seasonal confusion), some plants & garden stuff, a shower head (best one I've had actually!) and ironically, the alloy strip, fittings & mesh to make your own flyscreens was considerably cheaper than Bunnings, and the staff member was right there to offer to cut by the metre (as opposed to buying a pre-cut packet of a nominal size like I expected).  
My wife has been there far more times, and bought numerous items that Bunnings don't carry - like the Ikea inspired cube shelves & other homeware type stuff.  She prefers Masters in that respect, but is equally comfortable spending hours in Bunnings. 
Our local Masters has also undergone a massive remodel, where everything has been moved around, and they spent up big doing local radio ads & a weekend promotional re-launch.  Can't say they really needed to, as I didn't find it a problem, but perhaps the "want it now" mentality of consumers was the issue - if they couldn't see it within 2 minutes they're out the door.....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> perhaps the "want it now" mentality of consumers was the issue - if they couldn't see it within 2 minutes they're out the door

  This is a good point too. 
Bunnings stores have the same layout more or less anywhere you go and you can find what you're looking for reasonably fast regardless of which store it is. 
Paint section straight ahead, tool shop to the left, gardening to the right, timber one end and plants the other end.
plumbing electrical etc straight through

----------


## Bros

No electrician would buy from Bunnings or Masters as there are shops that specialise in this, plumbing and white goods the same. I don't know what builders do as I don't see any alternative for them. We have three specialised electrical suppliers and two plumbing supply stores.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> No electrician would buy from Bunnings or Masters as there are shops that specialise in this, plumbing the same.    
> .

  Dunno about that...

----------


## METRIX

> We have three specialised electrical suppliers and two plumbing supply stores.

  Same for Builders, but Bunnings can be convenient as there are so many of them, sometimes it's easier to drop in and pick up what you need because your normal supplier is not conveniently located where you are. 
Funny thing is Bunnings sell some essential timber products cheaper than the specialised sellers even with a trade account.

----------


## OBBob

> No electrician would buy from Bunnings or Masters as there are shops that specialise in this, plumbing and white goods the same. I don't know what builders do as I don't see any alternative for them. We have three specialised electrical suppliers and two plumbing supply stores.

  Hmm ... I regularly see guy's in there that definitely look like plumbers and electricians stocking up for a days work.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

We have a good selection of electrical/plumbing stores up here.
Unfortunately all timber suppliers have almost disappeared

----------


## Bros

> Dunno about that...

  i can assure you I know three plumbers and an electrician myself and none of us use Bunnings mainly due to the lower quality of fittings. I go to plumbers suppliers when I need something. I recently bought a HW system from a plumbing supply store rather than Bunnings. 
However I bought an air conditioner from Bunnings as they were the only ones who stocked this brand even though they only had 2 amongst the many lower priced and lower quality ones.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> i can assure you I know three plumbers and an electrician myself and none of us use Bunnings mainly due to the lower quality of fittings. I go to plumbers suppliers when I need something.

  Fair enough, and I'm sure a lot of them don't, but you said  

> No electrician would buy from Bunnings or Masters .

  Which isn't true.  
I've seen them in there many times    :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Either way, Bunnings sucks and is monopolising the market 
Boo hiss

----------


## phild01

> I've seen them in there many times

   Maybe they were too far from their normal supplier for something immediately needed.
 Can you imagine those that bought Infinity cable from Masters and the consequences of that.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Maybe they were too far from their normal supplier for something immediately needed.

  Probably....I'd imagine most tradies have accounts at specialised outlets and buy their stuff in bulk.  :Smilie:    

> Can you imagine those that bought Infinity cable from Masters and the consequences of that.

  Mmm yes, not good.

----------


## jimfish

> We have a good selection of electrical/plumbing stores up here.
> Unfortunately all timber suppliers have almost disappeared

  Same down here, couple of hours drive to a decent supplier

----------


## David.Elliott

And... did you see that Wesfarmers have bought Homebase in the UK? 
There are those that consider it a good chance that the UK Homebase rival (name escapes me) may pick up Masters. The "If Bunnings are coming to our backyard we'll get into theirs" mentality... 
Interestingly last week I read an article about the Home Depot and Lowes rivalry in the US. 
Home Depot was started in the 50's (?) by a couple of blokes who saw an opportunity to bring the timber yard and hardware store into the same location. 2 stores in Georgia.
They were short of funds so the boxes on the top shelves were all empty, but put there to look like lots of stock on hand. 
Lowe's came after. 
Today Home Depot is seen as the place to get serious hardware, and Lowes is where you go to make it look nice. 
Originally Home Depot was staffed by (grumpy) old tradies, but that was fine. You were there to get the stuff you needed from blokes who knew what they were talking about. Now no more.
Lowes followed that example, but soon learnt that the customers attracted to Lowes were more interested in which shade of white for the dining room rather than which type of paint to buy. 
The writer also voiced an opinion on what seems to be the next big thing in the US.  
No longer DIY but now Do It For Me, DIFM.  
There may be something in that considering how few young lads and lasses gain any skills from their parents these days.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> the uk homebase rival (name escapes me)    
> .

  b&q?

----------


## woodbe

Actually, I don't mind Masters but I do shop both them and Bunnies with the odd Mitre10 (because its closest) 
Good points I find with our local Masters (Adelaide) 
Clean and tidy.
Staff are friendly. 
Probably because the store is less busy than the local Bunnings, I have found getting help is easier at Masters. 
Useful range of stuff that I need.
Trade card offered when I placed a decent order of roofing supplies.
Useful website. 
What they have missed is some of the basic brands that are general in Australia, I guess hoping to substitute for alternates. 
I don't mind the whitegoods, notice that our local Bunnings is into it too, but the Bunnings version seems more low end. We were looking for a particular induction cooktop a while ago and the only store in Adelaide that we could find it in stock was at Masters. 
Re the website, I have used it several times to order stuff and pick it up when it arrives. I find it more convenient than the Bunnings phone order process. They offer delivery as well although I haven't tried it. 
I routinely use the self operated POS terminals at Bunnings for speed and convenience, the Masters ones are cordoned off for the last few weeks or so, they seem to have a problem. When the terminals were working, I did find them less quick and easy than the Bunnings version. I think one of the staff mentioned that the software is operating out of the US. Hmm... 
Hopefully someone will buy into it and stick it up to Bunnings. They need competition.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> What they have missed is some of the basic brands that are general in Australia, I guess hoping to substitute for alternates. 
> .

  Wouldn't that be because they pigeonhole certain brands so they can sell them exclusively and cheaper or something or whatever?

----------


## fredgassit

Been to Masters once or twice to buy some of the US stuff from Lowe's, eg, Purdy paint brushes (which cost about the same at Masters as they do in the US).

----------


## David.Elliott

Yep B&Q are them... 
I have found that the Kobalt range is sometimes made in the US and by and large the quality has been very good for the dollar. Kobalt is  Lowes homebrand apparently.  
I picked up a pair of Kobalt Multigrips from the clearance box at $10.00. One of the few "plier" type products I've found that even limp wristed me cannot get the handles to flex...when squeezing hard. 
Hopefully if they change hands Lowes will still supply that stuff... 
Back in the Masters getting ready days a customer of mine was approached to supply to Woolies/Masters.
They (correctly, now it is proved) turned down the chance, figuring it was not worth chancing their existing relationship with Bunnings @ 200 odd stores. 
Within a couple of days of the turn down, a call came in from the ACCC asking if there had been communication from Bunnings and was that why they turned the opportunity down...interesting...
I noticed that some brand names, Senco comes to mind, started off strongly at M and then petered out. I do hope it was due to lack of sales rather than anything else...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Kinda off topic but I had the feeling when living and working in London that B&Q were superior to Homebase. 
Bigger stores, more locations, bigger range etc.
Very much like Bunnings.
While Homebase would be closer to Home Hardware, perhaps

----------


## David.Elliott

The article I read about the Bunnings aquisition of Homebase says that Homebase are selling 1/3rd the industry standard per square metre in that retail space. 
There are Qs being asked about Bunnings and their ability in the small box store space. They cited a recent (Collingwood?) small store success as proof of their ability...

----------


## OBBob

> The article I read about the Bunnings aquisition of Homebase says that Homebase are selling 1/3rd the industry standard per square metre in that retail space. 
> There are Qs being asked about Bunnings and their ability in the small box store space. They cited a recent (Collingwood?) small store success as proof of their ability...

  Yep,  Collingwood is a smaller inner city store. It's still two stories with each about the size of a small supermarket.  
The issue with that store is the same issue I have with the rest of Bunnings... the online set up is not good enough. There's no way of knowing what has been deemed unsuitable for the small store... so you go there with the potential that you still need to visit a full size store to get what you need. Their online system needs to differentiate what's available where.

----------


## autogenous

Boy did the service improve at Green shed when Masters was announced.   Prior, service was average to bad. 
Shame, Masters had some things Bunnings didn't.    

> That's a bugger. Masters Hardware to close down 
> I never brought anything from there as the closest branch is 30 Km away where Bunnings is 5Km away.
> Now watch the prices rise and the service fall at the green shed

----------


## METRIX

> It's not fair to visit a store as the showcase and then buy online..

  Has nothing to do with Fair, I have no intentions buying any white goods from placed like David Jones, Hardly Normal, or the other overly priced retailers, who jack the prices up to allow for their fancy stores and usually unhelpful staff.
I don't think Gerry Harvey with his net worth of close to 2billion cares about fare. 
Online is so much easier, you find what it is your after, do a search find the cheapest retailer and purchase, the item gets delivered straight from the manufacturer, they hold no stock, easy as, I can't be bothered driving to the various outlets to haggle with their staff.
It's just the new way of buying these days, the days of the glitzy showroom with un helpful staff are numbered, competition will kill that off.

----------


## phild01

> Has nothing to do with Fair, I have no intentions buying any white goods from placed like David Jones, Hardly Normal, or the other overly priced retailers, who jack the prices up to allow for their fancy stores and usually unhelpful staff.
> I don't think Gerry Harvey with his net worth of close to 2billion cares about fare. 
> Online is so much easier, you find what it is your after, do a search find the cheapest retailer and purchase, the item gets delivered straight from the manufacturer, they hold no stock, easy as, I can't be bothered driving to the various outlets to haggle with their staff.
> It's just the new way of buying these days, the days of the glitzy showroom with un helpful staff are numbered, competition will kill that off.

  All well and good if the item pics show quality to your satisfaction.  For me it doesn't.  I want to see and feel before I buy.  Absolutely agree with your comments about HN & co but we need a place where manufacturers and importers can display their wares, so people like me, can use our senses to sus an item out, before doing an online purchase.

----------


## OBBob

I don't think that was quite Phil's point. Nevertheless business isn't fair and the stores have to do what works to make a profit... some have realised that a good online presence is the future. The prevalence of eBay stores for the majors is evidence of this.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> the stores have to do what works to make a profit... some have realised that a good online presence is the future. The prevalence of eBay stores for the majors is evidence of this.

  
Exactly.
No good sitting around moaning about the internet and not making the most of it. 
Look how that worked out for the music and movie industries  :Rolleyes:

----------


## METRIX

Not sure what's going on here, but they were advertising the grand opening of a flagship masters store in Penrith on the radio yesterday,

----------


## johnc

> Not sure what's going on here, but they were advertising the grand opening of a flagship masters store in Penrith on the radio yesterday,

   That store would have been built and stock ordered before the Woolworths announcement, they aren't broke so opening it is probably their only option

----------


## Sir Stinkalot

> Not sure what's going on here, but they were advertising the grand opening of a flagship masters store in Penrith on the radio yesterday,

  There was an article about this in the paper earlier in the week. From memory the store had a soft opening prior to Christmas. They then had an official opening around 3 days before the announcement of Masters closing. They had some deal with the local league team and they were going to be doing regular appearances.

----------


## phild01

> Has nothing to do with Fair, I have no intentions buying any white goods from placed like David Jones, Hardly Normal, or the other overly priced retailers, who jack the prices up to allow for their fancy stores and usually unhelpful staff.
> I don't think Gerry Harvey with his net worth of close to 2billion cares about fare. 
> Online is so much easier, you find what it is your after, do a search find the cheapest retailer and purchase, the item gets delivered straight from the manufacturer, they hold no stock, easy as, I can't be bothered driving to the various outlets to haggle with their staff.
> It's just the new way of buying these days, the days of the glitzy showroom with un helpful staff are numbered, competition will kill that off.

  For the last few days I have been looking around for a new TV, just a budget 50 or 55 inch.  Apart from the major stores online, the dedicated online store I have been looking at is heaps more expensive.  Even Grays is a bit of a joke as much of what they sell are typically the dead pixel scratched variety.  _Incidentally looking for a non-smart HD (not UHD), 7 star TV, seems LG might be somewhat alone in this choice._

----------


## justonething

> For the last few days I have been looking around for a new TV, just a budget 50 or 55 inch.  Apart from the major stores online, the dedicated online store I have been looking at is heaps more expensive.  Even Grays is a bit of a joke as much of what they sell are typically the dead pixel scratched variety.  _Incidentally looking for a non-smart HD (not UHD), 7 star TV, seems LG migþht be somewhat alone in this choice._

  I bought my TV from costco. Good price great service and life time warranty as long as you are a member of costco

----------


## phild01

> I bought my TV from costco. Good price great service and life time warranty as long as you are a member of costco

  Thanks, but not sure how I find out what Costco have available and not about to spend $60 and hike a long way across town to find out either.

----------


## plum

> Not sure what's going on here, but they were advertising the grand opening of a flagship masters store in Penrith on the radio yesterday,

  Just curious, why did you call it a flagship masters store? Isn't it just ANOTHER Masters?

----------


## METRIX

> Just curious, why did you call it a flagship masters store? Isn't it just ANOTHER Masters?

  Dont know that's what they called it, perhaps its a carry over from this.

----------


## METRIX

> For the last few days I have been looking around for a new TV, just a budget 50 or 55 inch.  Apart from the major stores online, the dedicated online store I have been looking at is heaps more expensive.  Even Grays is a bit of a joke as much of what they sell are typically the dead pixel scratched variety.  _Incidentally looking for a non-smart HD (not UHD), 7 star TV, seems LG might be somewhat alone in this choice._

  How much is your budget

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Dont know that's what they called it, perhaps its a carry over from this.

  I don't see any flags

----------


## phild01

> How much is your budget

  That LG is $1100.  Cheaper ones are around $800.  The Hisense seemed good until I read they are are a good Android TV but take about 40 seconds to load.  Smart TV's are of little interest to me and don't want any of their sluggish issues.  Good to see 3D is now being given a wide berth too.  Trouble with this technology is that there is always something new around the corner, so why spend up big now when fairly soon OLED and UHD finally find their feet..

----------


## METRIX

> I don't see any flags

  Nor any Ships, don't know what their talking about.
Perhaps it's this one.

----------


## METRIX

> That LG is $1100.  Cheaper ones are around $800.  The Hisense seemed good until I read they are are a good Android TV but take about 40 seconds to load.  Smart TV's are of little interest to me and don't want any of their sluggish issues.  Good to see 3D is now being given a wide berth too.  Trouble with this technology is that there is always something new around the corner, so why spend up big now when fairly soon OLED and UHD finally find their feet..

  Cheaper to buy brand new rather than refurbished ??
I would still stick to a brand name, ie Samsung, LG the other pale by comparison for picture quality, irrespective what's around the corner you still need to buy decent technology. 
I am a big fan of Samsung screen, have 3 LED / LCD of various sizes they are all faultless , picture quality is flawless, low power consumption and never missed a beat,   Samsung - 50" Full HD TV - Buy Factory 2nd and New Appliances and White Goods Online at 2nds World

----------


## commodorenut

They didn't get to open Nowra:   No Cookies | Daily Telegraph

----------


## phild01

> Cheaper to buy brand new rather than refurbished ??
> I would still stick to a brand name, ie Samsung, LG the other pale by comparison for picture quality, irrespective what's around the corner you still need to buy decent technology. 
> I am a big fan of Samsung screen, have 3 LED / LCD of various sizes they are all faultless , picture quality is flawless, low power consumption and never missed a beat,   Samsung - 50" Full HD TV - Buy Factory 2nd and New Appliances and White Goods Online at 2nds World

  I can get that same Samsung locally in store for $785.  Nearly bought it but thought I might push for a 55" instead. 
DS had it for $719 but I wouldn't consider them for this.

----------


## METRIX

> DS had it for $719 but I wouldn't consider them for this.

  Why not ?, warranty is offered by manufacturer with in home service,

----------


## phild01

> Why not ?, warranty is offered by manufacturer with in home service,

  True, always had a preference for using the store first.  Didn't know they did in home warranty though.  I think the DS one has sold out and they are pretty much pushing only DS TV's now (I believe these use Samsung panels).  Can see any warranty issues with these.

----------


## METRIX

> True, always had a preference for using the store first.  Didn't know they did in home warranty though.  I think the DS one has sold out and they are pretty much pushing only DS TV's now (I believe these use Samsung panels).  Can see any warranty issues with these.

  Cant be expected to take a 50"back to the store if you have a problem, all the big manufacturers have in house service, Aldi you throw it in a trolley and take it back. 
We had an issue with one of ours, that this annoying message kept coming up regarding some service they were going to cease or other messages every time you turned it on.
Rang them up, went into a remote service mode gave them a unique number they logged into the TV remotely to see what was going on. unfortunately when you hook the TV to the net, it gets these notifications automatically, only way you can stop it it to disconnect it from the net. 
Lots of people complain about this, not only Samsung but Sony, LG and others, saying that I haven't seen any messages for many weeks now.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Nor any Ships, don't know what their talking about.
> Perhaps it's this one.

  
Hehe....reminds me of Monty Python  
"You're sinking"
"No we're not!"    :Laugh bounce:

----------


## pharmaboy2

Gees, Harry Hindsight is n strong supply here. 
Also notice the financial press is fully their own "facts" as to how masters failed, and why it was inevitable.  A bit rich coming from people with no successful commercial history/ executive experience. 
one thing you can't predict when you go into a venture like this, is how your direct competition will react.  That's the major unpredictable, and Bunnings didn't exactly take it lying down, they bought up space, and aggressively went head to head.

----------


## METRIX

> Bunnings didn't exactly take it lying down, they bought up space, and aggressively went head to head.

  With that much money at stake, they will do whatever it takes to win, and now they will have the market to themselves, which is what they always wanted. 
Supply and demand, if you only had one petrol supplier in the whole of Australia you can charge what you want for it, Bunnings in NSW will be the same, H&G are a joke no competition there, they have only just realised recently you need to open 7 days if your going to compete, that's how far they are behind the eight ball. 
Mitre 10 don't really exist in Sydney, any other competitors are non existent.

----------


## METRIX

> Can you imagine those that bought Infinity cable from Masters and the consequences of that.

  Faulty cables were also supplied by the following, not just Masters. 
INFINITY' branded cables were supplied by: 
(1) Mitre 10 (Sep - Oct 2013)
(2) John Danks & Son to "Home Timber & Hardware" (Jul - Sep 2013)
(3) John Danks & Son to "Thrifty-Link Hardware" (Jul - Sep 2013)
(4) John Danks & Son to "Plants Plus" and independent hardware stores (Jul - Sep 2013)
(5) Pioneer Electrical Supplies
(6) Salmon Bros. Data and Electrical
(7) United Electrical and Data Supplies
(8) Alliance Electrical Wholesalers
(9) Sydney Electrical Wholesalers
(10) HEM Queensland
(11) Ramax Electrical Wholesalers
(12) Network Electrical Supplies
(13) Go Electrical
(14) Advanced Electrical Wholesalers
(15) EZLEC Trade Supplies
(16) Project Lighting
(17) Popes Electrical and Data Supplies 
Both 'INFINITY' and 'OLSENT' branded cables were supplied by: 
(18) Masters Home Improvement (Mar 2012 - Sep 2013)

----------


## PlatypusGardens

We have a locally owned home/garden/paint/tools/plumbing/hardware/building supplies store which has been going for over 125 years.
They also have a "glass and aluminium" division (mostly doing windows for commercial buildings I think...) 
They always seemed to be doing well, while a bit more expensive than Bunnings, of course, they always had great customer service etc as well as good quality products. 
Allegedly they recently put most of their staff on casual contracts due to the general climate and downturn.  
they're still around though while a lot of other hardware stores and the likes have fallen under Bunnings axe.  :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

> Cheaper to buy brand new rather than refurbished ??
> I would still stick to a brand name, ie Samsung, LG the other pale by comparison for picture quality, irrespective what's around the corner you still need to buy decent technology. 
> I am a big fan of Samsung screen, have 3 LED / LCD of various sizes they are all faultless , picture quality is flawless, low power consumption and never missed a beat,   Samsung - 50" Full HD TV - Buy Factory 2nd and New Appliances and White Goods Online at 2nds World

  Happy to say I got an LG 55 LF6300, now to set it up :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

> Happy to say I got an LG 55 LF6300, now to set it up

  Nice, how much you pick it up for ?, Noticed Hardly Normal has them for $1095, that's not Normal.

----------


## phild01

> Nice, how much you pick it up for ?, Noticed Hardly Normal has them for $1095, that's not Normal.

  Saw that, Gordon HN had a 1 week wait.  Ling Bee matched and got it today.

----------


## David.Elliott

Recently we were made resellers of a bunch of this gear like Samsungs and Epson Projectors. No TVs though. But I daresay you could add a tuner box and.... 
Let's just say the Epson top of range projector I paid 2500 for inc GST is 1300 + GST wholesale...

----------


## OBBob

I find this a little hard to believe ... and I really don't think their stock (in the store) was that far off target.     *Somewhere in Sydney, I'm told, there is a warehouse full of gun cabinets.* It is a warehouse that has a number of important lessons for Wesfarmers as its Bunnings hardware chain makes its first overseas foray; the purchase of UK hardware and homewares retailer, Homebase. According to my source at Woolworths, those gun cabinets were sent to Australia by US hardware giant Lowes, which is Woolies' partner in the $3-billion black hole known as Masters. Woolworths made the mistake of allowing Lowes to have a big say in the merchandise that Masters would sell. And it seems that Lowes, with typical Yankee knowhow, just assumed that because Americans love guns, Australians do too.   
edit - oops, here's the source. http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-02-03/how-the-failure-of-masters-could-help-bunnings-succeed-in-uk/7138132

----------


## Moondog55

I may/might need a new rifle safe cheap
It is highly possible those "gun safes" were not even compliant with our stiff storage requirements but more probably they are like the ones that Bunnings are trying to sell
OK for air rifles but no room for the telescopic sight most Aussies tend to use

----------


## Bros

> I find this a little hard to believe ... and I really don't think their stock (in the store) was that far off target.    According to my source at Woolworths, those gun cabinets were sent to Australia by US hardware giant Lowes, which is Woolies' partner in the $3-billion black hole known as Masters.

  I believe that quote as the Yanks don't need gun safes they are under the pillow, under the bed, in the car, they have that many guns the cabinets would be to small.

----------

